# New Vampire series!



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello! My name is Melanie Nowak and I am the author of a Vampire fantasy series called ALMOST HUMAN.

There are 4 books currently available for the series on Kindle & Paperback through Amazon, and in eBook at the eBookMall.

ALMOST HUMAN is a fantasy that puts a venomous new twist on the classical vampire. The series is very character oriented/emotional, but also includes some action, humor, romance and dark fantasy elements. I've planned AH to be a succession of trilogies. So the 1st trilogy has 1 main story line that spans all 3 books - they aren't meant to be stand alone.

The 1st trilogy focuses on the relationship between the vampire Cain and the young human girl, Felicity. Chapters alternate point of view between these 2 characters, so you really get to know them both and understand their very different perspectives. The series has a rich supporting cast as well, that lend an "ensemble" feel to the story.

I LOVE to create well rounded, evolving characters. The series is adult and contains romantic scenes which are graphic as the relationship progresses, but are NOT gratuitous. Also, along with the light and fun side of the story and the bloom of first love, I also explore some ideas of spirituality, addiction, and morality that are for more mature readers.

Kindle gives a very generous samples - I hope you'll check it out and see if my venomous vampires are your brand of poison 

Almost Human ~ The First Trilogy ~ 3-in-1 Edition​​
Volume 1: Fatal Infatuation Volume 2: Lost Reflections Volume 3: Evolving Ecstasy​  ​
ALMOST HUMAN ~ The Second Trilogy ~ Volume 1​Born to Blood​​
Thanks for your consideration - I hope you enjoy the books!​~ Melanie Nowak


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Well..........I'm sure you have to be real pleased to have your works published, I am sure it is a tuff market to get into.
Wish you all the best on your books and I'll get back to you when I have finished reading one.

All the best & Grats !!  Brian


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

FYI: I just finished follow thru & have bought the book $$$ Ha!!  

  Brian


----------



## dngtrumps (Mar 25, 2009)

I read this series and really enjoyed the story and characters.  As much as I liked Twilight, this was more realistic to me.

Worth sampling at least!


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Brian -

Thanks so much for checking out my series - I hope you like it!

~ Melanie


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

dngtrumps - 

I'm so glad you enjoyed the series! I've planned ALMOST HUMAN to be a succession of trilogies. I'm currently writing Volume:4 BORN TO BLOOD. The second trilogy will have a different focus to the story, but I really love my characters and they will all return for the next book.

Thanks so much for giving the series a thumbs up 

~ Melanie


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Melanie,

I bought the trilogy and have it on my TBR list (which is admittedly huge). I will now bump it up since you have come in and renewed my interest in getting started!

Thanks for giving us a peek into the series.

EllenR


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Ellen! 
When you do get to it, I hope you'll come back and share your thoughts! 
Happy reading! ~ Melanie


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

WoodWitchDame said:


> Thanks Ellen!
> When you do get to it, I hope you'll come back and share your thoughts!
> Happy reading! ~ Melanie


I will. I bumped it to the top of the heap since I just finished a book last night. I started in today. I remember now that I read the sample and liked it quite a bit.

Ellen


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Ellen - 
Wow, my books get to cut straight to the head of the line? I'm honored! I hope you enjoy the series and find it worthy of your holiday weekend!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

How do you think this will compare to the other vampire series


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I read the trilogy & can't wait for the next book!! I was surprised by the ending-I don't know if I was supposed to laugh but I did, because it was sooo not what I expected! (Bernard) 
Great job, Melanie-bring on book 4!! 
Kristie


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Cheerio! To be perfectly honest - I personally haven't read other vamp series because I didn't even know there were any (other than Anne Rice) until after I started writing my own. Then I decided I wouldn't read others because I didn't want to influence my own writing (even sub-conciously). The Anne Rice books, & the television show "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" are some of my favorites though.

If you go by other readers, many reviews say ALMOST HUMAN is like a "Twilight" for mature audiences. Reviewers have also written that if you like "Sookie Stackhouse" & "Vampire Academy" you'll probably enjoy my series. I have also been told though that my series is very unique in that it blends a fun 'ensemble' feel and the bloom of first love along with a more mature perspective and some deeper more intellectual contemplations.

There are many reviews on the series if you want to read more of what other have said. The reviews are spread over all the different books and version (I'm still waiting for Amazon to merge the Kindle & paperback pages) so here is the main list, and you can click the # of reviews next to each book:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=Melanie+Nowak+almost+human+&x=12&y=13

Kristie -

I'm so glad to hear you liked the series!!! I'm glad you liked the end, and yes, I thought it was kind of funny too  I am having great fun writing book 4: Born to Blood. It's going to take a while because books 4, 5 & 6 (they go together as another trilogy) have a pretty intricate storyline and I want to take my time and give it the attention to detail it deserves. I'm hoping to have book 4 done by the end of this year.

Thanks for taking the time to stop by and comment on the series - as an independently published author, my only representation is word of mouth through readers. I greatly appreciate comments and am very grateful for reviews from readers like you!

Thanks ~ Melanie


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello all! I just wanted to thank everyone for the wonderful support and Amazon reviews that the trilogy has been getting! I'm so glad readers are enjoying it! 
Hi also wanted to let everyone know that I'm currently working on the second trilogy for the ALMOST HUMAN series. The 2nd trilogy's "Volume 1: Born to Blood" will hopefully be released by the end of this year!

The Second Trilogy in the ALMOST HUMAN series includes all of our beloved characters from the the first books, and picks up where we left off, but I'm writing this trilogy to be "stand-alone", meaning that you don't NEED to have read the first books to enjoy it.

Anyone interested in reading a sneak peek excerpt from "Born to Blood" can check out the facebook discussion group page for the series at:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=88000657954#/group.php?gid=88000657954

Thanks for reading!

~ Melanie Nowak


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha!  Hiya, Mel! Nice to see you on Kindleboards! There are some really nice people here...lots of fun, full o' beans, interesting, and polite! I love it!

'Archer'


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Melanie!  Good to see you here.  I was just thinking about your series the other day; wondering what Cain and Felicity are up to  .  I'm gonna have to break down and get the other two one of these days . . . . 
-Jenna


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Archer, hi Jenna!

So nice to hear from old friends 
I'm not nearly able to keep up with all the sites as I'd like, between still recovering from my illness and writing "Born to Blood", but I'm trying to keep things going where I can. Thanks for stopping by to say hi!

Jenna, I'm glad you enjoyed "Fatal Infatuation". I hope you will be able to read the other 2 books of the trilogy - to be perfectly honest, I think they get better as they go, and as I grew as a writer.

Hopefully they'll be coming out in bookstores next month. Wish me luck! And best of luck to both of you with your books as well


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

is this series of books, made into the TV show Almost Human?  or no correlation?


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

No connection to anything else.
I never even knew there was a show called Almost Human. I wanted a unique title & researched before using it, and I only came up with an old Euro Crime Film and a Kiss song with the same title. Never found a TV show. Was that the actual title of the show? I hope it wasn't about vampires!

~ Melanie


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

WoodWitchDame said:


> No connection to anything else.
> I never even knew there was a show called Almost Human. I wanted a unique title & researched before using it, and I only came up with an old Euro Crime Film and a Kiss song with the same title. Never found a TV show. Was that the actual title of the show? I hope it wasn't about vampires!
> 
> ~ Melanie


Sorry, my mistake, the TV show is called Being Human. But, its about a Vampire, ghost and werewolf.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like the set-up to a joke...

"Ths vampire, ghost and werewolf go into a bar...."


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL  

Thanks, glad the title is different! 

~ Melanie


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I had downloaded the sample and just as I really got into it, now I can't purchase it, amazon says it is currently unavailable ?


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi stacydan - I am so sorry for the frustration! 
Unfortunately it's out of my control. The "unavailable in the US" message is a glitch - I think it resulted from the new "International" programming. I contacted Amazon about it, and they told me they are working on fixing it. There is nothing I can do and I've heard that it's happened to other books as well. 

My only suggestion is to write Amazon and ask them to fix it. Other readers have done so and been given a default answer of "it must be the setting the author picked" but this is untrue. My books have been on US Kindle for over a year and I haven't changed anything. If you write and say: 

"The author says it should be available on Kindle US but isn't because of a mistake, when will it be fixed?" 

maybe they will hurry up and fix it. I'm so sorry for the aggrevation and wish there was something I could do. thanks for checking out my series and I hope you can continue to enjoy it soon!

~ Melanie


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Good Morning!

THEY'RE BACK!!! I am very happy to announce that Kindle has fixed the glitch and all of my books are once again available on US Kindle! I'm glad they didn't take too long to straighten it out. Thank you for being patient! I hope you enjoy the books!

~ Melanie


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Great!  Thanks so much, I was just able to download it!  Thank you for your generous size free sample you have available, it really got me hooked!  I didn't want to start another book when I was already interested in this series - Can't wait to finish it now!


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks so much! 
Please keep in touch - I'd love to hear your thoughts on the series! 
I hope you enjoy it!

~ Melanie


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, I finally finished the third book last night, I had full intention of going to church, but at 88% thru, there was no way I could put it down, I kept reading, smiling, laughing, crying.  I must say I was really surprised at the ending, Not what I was expecting.  I can't WAIT for the next trilogy - I checked out your two excerpts on your facebook link and both of those are AMAZING.  I'm very glad I discovered this thread and this series and I like how both the story and the characters evolved over the three books.  

My impressions:

The first book, I had actually got a free sample first because I wanted to make sure I would like it before spending money on an unknown author and series, about halfway through the sample I knew for a fact I would be purchasing it, I had really started to care about the characters and what happened to them.  (In fact when the sample ended and there was a glitch on amazon for no US purchases, I was ready to freak out because I HAD to know what happened next lol!)  The second book seemed to move a little slower (as the "history" parts always do) but still good and the background and personal insights were instrumental in the character development. The third book, however, TOTALLY blew me away.  The action, the raw emotions, the surprises ..... WOW.  

I am Really looking forward to the next trilogy!!  Please be sure and post here when it is ready.  Or post a chapter a day .... lol!


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like you're having some great success on your series Mel.  Congrats!  I have it on my TBR list.  Keep up the great writing.  
Kelly


----------



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

I read your series awhile ago and keep searching for the next book. I have no idea how I found it but I loved it. I liked that your characters were a little more mature then the "Bella and Edward" stories that are all the buzz. Do you have a date yet when the new book is coming out so I can add it to my calender?


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Kelly! Thanks 

Stacydan & Madrye -

I'm so happy that you liked the books! I love my characters so much and it's very rewarding to hear that they touch others as well. I'm really excited about the second trilogy. I don't have on official release date for the next book "Born to Blood", but I'm hoping for January, if not sooner.

I have a facebook ALMOST HUMAN discussion group page if you want to chat other readers, come check it out at:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=88000657954

I've also posted some excerpts from new book there if you want a sneak peek ;-0
They're in the discussion topics 

Thanks so much for reading!

~ Melanie


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Melanie,

I bought your Trilogy over the weekend and I just started the second book.  I just wanted to let you know that I am really enjoying them!


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, thanks Kimbertay! I'm glad you're liking the series! I hope you'll post reviews for me


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Just wanted to let those of you on Long Island in NY know that I've been invited to hold a book signing event in Borders Books - Lake Grove (across from the SmithHaven Mall) on Saturday Nov. 14th at 2pm!  I'll be doing a reading from ALMOST HUMAN ~The First Triology~ and then a Q & A session. I'll discuss ~The Second Trilogy~ and do a short reading from the next book "Born to Blood" coming out in 2010. There will be a book signing session after.

So if anyone is in the area & wants to stop by, I'd love to meet you & I'd be grateful for the support!

~ Melanie


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello all!

Exciting news! I've finally unveiled my new website! I hope you'll come visit:

www.MelanieNowak.com

There you will find info. about my Vampire series: "ALMOST HUMAN ~The First Trilogy", there are reader/author chat forums, character bio's, and...

3 Sneak-Peek excerpts from the next book! 

"ALMOST HUMAN ~The Second Trilogy~ Vol.1: Born to Blood"

I hope to have "Born to Blood" released in May! Please come by the new website, become a member, sign the Guestbook and pop into the forums to chat!

Thanks for reading ~ Melanie


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I downloaded a sample of your books last night and had to buy them as soon as I was done. I am only about half through the first book but I really am liking them so far.  I am really enjoying your writing style, I feel like I already know and care about the characters in the story.
I am looking forward to the next set in the trilogy.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I love vampire stories. I will check it out.


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks MLP Mom! 
I'm so glad you're enjoying the books! These are my first, and honestly, I feel that each book is better than the last as I found my way as a writer  
I'm really excited to release the next book - it's my favorite!

Hi Jenna - thanks for checking them out. There are pretty generous free samples on Kindle, and you can also read some free chapters on my website. I hope you like the series!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, Mel!

I can read your books at last...I love my kindle!

--'Archer'


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Archer!
Congratulations on getting a Kindle! (I still need one - I keep stealing my mom's, LOL)
Careful - I hear it can be quite an addiction. Thanks for stopping by - good to see you


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I finally finished up this set ( I wanted to wait awhile before starting the third book) and I can't wait to get the next ones. I hope they will also be available for Kindle! 

I was a little sad at the ending but I think you made up for it in the fact that even though it was sad it was still a happy ending of sorts and there wasn't a drastic cliffhanger but still left you with wanting more.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

fishcube said:


> Sorry, my mistake, the TV show is called Being Human. But, its about a Vampire, ghost and werewolf.


It's a BBC show, and it's great!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi, Melanie!  This is Matthew Verish, your KTT bud.    Welcome. Glad to see you here. Soon I'll be posting our book as well...when it's finished.  Good luck!

Time to download me some vamp stories!


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> I finally finished up this set ( I wanted to wait awhile before starting the third book) and I can't wait to get the next ones. I hope they will also be available for Kindle!


Thanks MLP Mom - I'm so glad you enjoyed the books! I hope you'll leave reviews ;-)
If you haven't seen them yet, there are 3 sneak peek excerpts from the next book (Born to Blood), posted on my web site at:

www.MelanieNowak.com

I hope to have that book released on Kindle & in paperback by May 31st.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

I spotted this thread last week and downloaded the sample for the triology set just before the weekend. I'm about 50-60% through the sample and I really like it. 

I'm still considering buying the triology as it would be my most expensive Kindle book purchase so far (I've only had my Kindle about 6 weeks)! But who am I kidding? It's not like I can read the sample and then not buy the books. So they will be mine in the next day or so - I'm really excited!!

Oh I'm curious by the way. Can someone please tell me the US Kindle price for this? I'm in the UK and free Kindle books are still $2.35 for me to by  ... I'm just wondering if the price I get is the US + $2.35... or if it goes up by some sort of sliding scale or something for higher priced books? Amazon says that the triology will cost me $24.66.

Right I'm off to read some more of the sample while waiting for a reply to this thread


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Anso!

Thanks so much for checking out the series! I'm sorry - the books do seem to be priced 30% higher for you in the UK than they are in the US - I don't know why. The ALMOST HUMAN trilogy in the US is priced at $18.99 (which works out to $6.33 per book).

I don't yet have a Kindle of my own - so I'm sorry I don't know the answer to this - but is there a way for you to upload an e-mailed PDF file onto your Kindle? If so, I'd be happy to sell you the PDF file at the lower cost (you can pay me through paypal).    

I'm glad you're enjoying the story 

~ Melanie


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

WoodWitchDame said:


> Hi Anso!
> 
> Thanks so much for checking out the series! I'm sorry - the books do seem to be priced 30% higher for you in the UK than they are in the US - I don't know why. The ALMOST HUMAN trilogy in the US is priced at $18.99 (which works out to $6.33 per book).
> 
> ...


Wow thank you so much for the quick reply on the thread and thank you sooo much for your very sweet offer. As far as I'm aware (I'm new to Kindle) I can convert the PDF to Kindle's MOBI format using a program called Calibre. The thing that freaks me out about downloading non-Amazon books for my Kindle is the DRM thing... but I figure this file would not have that? I'm happy to PayPal you and will send you a PM now


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Great, I'll send a PayPal request. I'm sure there are people around here who could help you to convert it if you ask. I'm sorry I don't know how - I hope it's not a problem.

Thanks - I'll e-mail you ;-)

~ Melanie


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

WoodWitchDame said:


> Great, I'll send a PayPal request. I'm sure there are people around here who could help you to convert it if you ask. I'm sorry I don't know how - I hope it's not a problem.
> 
> Thanks - I'll e-mail you ;-)
> 
> ~ Melanie


That is so great *thank you*!!!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just realized that the next book in the series is out soon I believe (at least I am hoping so! I can't wait to read more!!)?


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi MLP Mom - and everyone 

If you haven't found it yet - "BORN TO BLOOD : Volume 1 of ALMOST HUMAN ~ The Second Trilogy" is now available on Amazon!

While this book is a continuation of my venomous vampire story from the First Trilogy, each trilogy is written to be somewhat self-contained, so that new readers can start with this book, without having read the other 3 first. 
---------------------------------------------------------------
ALMOST HUMAN ~ The Second Trilogy ~ Volume 1: Born to Blood

Alyson used to think that vampires were almost human; that is, until she became one. Finally consenting to be lovingly turned by her boyfriend Mattie, Allie has come to possess traits and powers previously unknown among vampire kind. Now Allie seeks the help of the elder vampire Cain, to discover not only what she is capable of, but why. 
Still healing from heartbreak over Cain, Felicity looked forward to a nice, human relationship, but dating the son of a vampire hunter, and having a psychic bond with one of his prey makes life far from normal. How can Ben and Felicity discover the truths of love when they are forced to live with so many secrets?
Someone has contrived a diabolical plan to control destiny, and blood may not only be the catalyst for change, but also the master of manipulation behind it. Is rebirth as a vampire always at the discretion of an undead sire, or sometimes is one simply... born to blood?

*Read free chapters at www.MelanieNowak.com
---------------------------------------------------------------
Review blurb from The Paranormal Romance Guild:

Ms. Nowak creates an awe-inspiring world, converging many different genres. The engaging plot flowed perfectly through this remarkable novel, and I adored the character development. The author never ceases to thrill. Captivating story! - Gigi Lupo, Reviewer, ParanormalRomanceGuild.com
---------------------------------------------------------------
I hope everyone enjoys the story! Here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003PDMN72

Thanks for your consideration - Happy reading!

~ Melanie Nowak
[[ASIN:B001C3VZEY ALMOST HUMAN]]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Melanie; congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Yay! I am so excited I just purchased it!! I may have to hurry and read through the book I just started to get to this one! 

Thank you so much for posting this.  I will let you know when I start reading it.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Oooh, I have been waiting for this  Must get it on my list to buy...


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks - I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Stupid question but how much is this book in the US please? For me it shows up at $10.56. Anyway, I'm off to download the sample now  Not that I really need it as I loved the first trilogy and can't wait to read more about Felicity and Cain


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Anso,

In the U.S. the Kindle version of 'Born to Blood' is being sold for $8.99. It's a pretty long book (781 KB / 205,262 words) I was hoping that Amazon would put it on sale at a discount, but they haven't yet :-(  
They usually do put new titles on sale, and they discounted the paperback version - so maybe they still plan to discount the Kindle copy, but it hasn't taken effect yet. I have no way of knowing, sorry.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

No problem!

Also, happy to report that "Born to Blood" is getting good reviews 

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Blood-ALMOST-Second-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B003PDMN72/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_6

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Born-Blood-ALMOST-Second-Trilogy/dp/0982410239/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3

They haven't linked the Kindle & paperback pages yet, so there are different reviews on each page, but so far so good. I hope everyone enjoys it - thanks for the support!

Happy reading ~ Melanie


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I noticed that your latest book went down in price a little, I believe it is now $7.09 and so worth it!

I just finally started it and am loving it so far. I love how it is going into detail about how to become a vampire and Allie's experience with it. It is also a lot of fun to get to know Mattie more.


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi MLP MOM!

Glad to hear that you're enjoying Born to Blood! Amazon puts titles on sale periodically of their own accord, especially new books. They don't notify us or anything, I just look at the page one day and see "Oh wow, they changed the price!" LOL.

I hope you continue to love the book! I'm now working on the next one "Descendant of Darkness". After the holidays, when it's closer to being finished, I'll post some sneak peeks on my website: www.MelanieNowak.com

Thanks for the update - nice to hear from you 

~ Melanie


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I just wanted to let Kindlers know that for a limited time the first trilogy of my venomous vampire series _ALMOST HUMAN _ are on sale as a 
3 book bundled set for $9.99!​
​
That makes buying the bundled set of _ALMOST HUMAN ~ The First Trilogy _ the same as if you bought the first 2 books and got the 3rd one for free! There is a generous sample available, so I hope you'll check it out!

Happy reading ~ Melanie

http://www.MelanieNowak.com


----------



## SJWrightAuthor (Feb 11, 2011)

I really loved this series!  I couldn't put them down.  Great work, Melanie.


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I wanted to let you all know that DESCENDANT OF DARKNESS, the 5th novel of my venomous vampire series, ALMOST HUMAN has been released! I hope you'll check it out!

​
Happy reading ~ Melanie Nowak


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

The first book of the Venomous Vampire series ALMOST HUMAN is on sale for the new year - FATAL INFATUATION is now reduced to .99 cents on Kindle!

"In this paranormal fantasy, chapters alternate between a vampire and a young woman, as they join an ensemble cast to navigate difficulties of addiction and desire; perils of zombies and vampires; and struggles with abuse, morality and... college."

Start off the new year with a vampire venom addiction - my vampires love new blood ;-)

For my current vampire venom addicts - not to worry, _Destined for Divinity_ is still in the works and will be released soon - check my website for updates: www.MelanieNowak.com

Thanks for Reading!


----------

